# Solved: Help!!! Outlook Web Access IE cannot display (logon) page



## Joel Wright (Jul 28, 2008)

I am completely stumped with a OWA problem on my wife's laptop. She can't logon to her school's OWA from home on her computer (Cannot display [logon] page) but I can logon to her OWA email no problem on mine. Here's relevant info:

1. Both computers run XP Professional, hers is a Gateway CoreDuo 1.7 ghz, 1 gb ram, 80 gb hard drive. Mine is a Eurocom 1.4 ghz pentium 4, 512 mb ram, 80 gb hard drive.
2. The school's OWA site is literally the *only* https site she cannot logon to. I checked other https sites and can get in to them no problem.
3. I've cleared IE cache, cookies, history, forms, everything. No difference.
4. I've ensured ssl is checked in IE Advanced settings. Also ensured all Advanced settings on both mine and her laptops are the same.
5. Cleaned the registry, defragged the disk.
6. Disabled (and then removed) Norton Anti-Virus, ensured it's the only AV program running, ensured no pop-up blockers running, no firewall. No difference.
7. Reinstalled IE 7 (even though have the same problem using Firefox).
8. I'm thinking it may be a registry key (or keys) that are odd or different between the two computers that might account for hers not logging on and mine logging on no problem.

I'm stumped. Please help! The only other option I see at this point is to completely take down and then rebuild her laptop. I really don't want to do that. Any and all advice, suggestions greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Hopefully this may be of some help:

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/926431


----------



## Joel Wright (Jul 28, 2008)

After a lot of digging around, I locked on to the idea that DNS was involved after doing a Whois search on the ip addresses for the school and the redirect to the logon page. I pinged both the school's main page and the logon page. Main pinged no problem, logon failed, as I expected from a secure site. The Whois search indicated the logon page was some heavily secure site of a group I had never heard of. It was obviously an incorrect redirect. So I checked the Hosts file (C:\windows\system32\drivers\etc), opened the Hosts file in notepad and, lo and behold, there was the offending entry. I deleted it, saved the file, made a copy Hosts.bak, rebooted, went to check her email and it worked perfectly. Problem solved.


----------



## kniht (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting the fix.

Am definitely adding this one to my notes!


----------



## Joel Wright (Jul 28, 2008)

Your reference to the Microsoft page really got me thinking about alternative explanations. That's when I hit on the idea of checking ip addresses. Thanks again!


----------

